# Don Garlit's Dragster



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

For the younger generation who do not know who about Don Garlits, here is a little info:

Donald Glenn "Don" Garlits (born January 14, 1932, Tampa, Florida) is considered the father of drag racing. He is known as "Big Daddy" to drag racing fans around the world. Always a pioneer in the field of drag-racing.

I thought it was exciting to see Don pioneer an electric dragster - at 184mph - that's pioneering!!

Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ea4igN8Thtg

Ernie


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Ernie,

Although the vehicle is non-road-going, we tend to put EV racing related stories in the EV Performance sub forum. Check out this thread: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/swamp-rat-37-electric-77516p2.html 

Regards,

major


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

major said:


> Hi Ernie,
> 
> Although the vehicle is non-road-going, we tend to put EV racing related stories in the EV Performance sub forum. Check out this thread: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/swamp-rat-37-electric-77516p2.html
> 
> ...


I have moved the thread to EV Performance.


----------



## Alchemist (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you for letting me know!

Ernie


----------

